
Startup Developers: Telling Schmucks from Superstars (5 min quiz) - terpua
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/3504/Startup-Developers-Telling-Schmucks-from-Superstars-5-min-quiz.aspx
======
asmosoinio
See: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=98230>

Seems that there was a misspelling of "schmuck" in this previous URL, which
lead to the system accept two submits of the same article...

